# RCI Bonus Week in Hilton Head



## hcarman (Dec 3, 2012)

We have an RCI Bonus Week and are thinking of using it during the off season in Hilton Head.  We have only stayed at the Marriotts so know very little about the other properties.  There are more than a half a dozen available for our dates.
Many of the reviews are older so would appreciate any advice or information Tuggers might have on any of the properties - taking into account location, ammenities, quality of units, etc.  My Mom is going along and she tends to be a bit pickier than the rest of us.  She lives just outside Hilton Head so I am well aware that the winter months can and likely will be cold.
Thanks!
1) Coral Reef Resort
2) Coral Sands Resorts North
3) Island Links by Coral Resorts
4) Island Links Resort
5) Ocean Club at Palmetto Dunes
6) Players Club (we are Bluegreen owners but have never stayed here - only some of the units are apparently owned by Bluegreen as a Club Associate Resort)
7) Port O'Call
8) Vacation Time of Hilton Head
9)Waterside by Spinnaker


----------



## Deb from NC (Dec 3, 2012)

We own at Port O Call and love it.  All units have been recently updated, and the location in Shipyard is great.  I also think Waterside is very nice.  Those would be my top choices....


----------



## jme (Dec 3, 2012)

Deb is right....I would only stay at Port O' Call or Waterside. Look up everything you can on those two and make a choice. For photos and reviews, see Redweek.com, TUG, and RCI sites. 

Island Links would be a distant third choice.....seems to be nice from the photos I've seen, and the location is fine if you like a more serene but remote golf course/wooded setting. Being in Port Royal Plantation, however, it's pretty far from the most popular end of the island. 

Locations of POC and Waterside are very good, and the villas/pools/amenities are nice. The others are somewhat lacking in one or the other of those.


----------



## jme (Dec 5, 2012)

*PICS*

here is a current Port O Call Ebay auction.....

it has a few nice pics of POC if you just go to ebay and type in this item number: 110985313347.

it would be a great auction to consider if only the sale wasn't for fixed week 7. If you could ever find an annual floating 3-BR platinum week offered, that's a nice one to get..........it's a well-liked resort for a relatively inexpensive maintenance fee in a beautiful setting on Hilton Head Island.


----------



## cpnuser (Dec 5, 2012)

*Island Links*

We are here at Island Links(Dec.2-16) right now.  The weather is unusually warm for this time of year(70+ during the day).  I love the location of IL(almost mid island), because I like to shop both ends of the island.  Island Links has a beautiful lagoon pool, nice clubhouse with excercise room upstairs, internet in all the units and very helpful staff.  There is a wine & cheese party with nice gifts on Monday and coffee & donuts on Thursday morning. The grounds are very well maintained.  The units are extremely nice.  The 2 floor buildings do not have elevators.  If you have anyone who can not navigate steps, be sure to ask for an unit in a building with an elevator.  The new Harris Teeter(Sea Pines end of island) is very nice.  The Walmart(near Island Links) has been converted to a Super Walmart.  I'm fixing to go check it out this morning.  If you are interested in any good thrift shops on Hilton Head or in Bluffton, email me   love2save@verizon.net  and I'll send you a list.  Have also stayed at Port O Call in the individual houses on Shipyard Plantation.  I wrote reviews awhile back on both  timeshares, but think most info on the units is still pretty current.


----------



## Deb from NC (Dec 5, 2012)

I just submitted a new review on Port O'Call (we were there 11/10-11/17); it should be posted soon. 
And jme....I wish that ebay listing weren't for week 7 !  We have been thinking about buying another week, but will probably try to find the week before we own so we can do 2 weeks a year when we retire..soon


----------



## hcarman (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

For the folks that commented on Island Links.......it seems as though there are two Island Links listed on RCI.  The regular Island Links and Island Links by Coral Resorts?    Are they really the same property - similar accomodations, ammenities, etc.?  Or is one preferable over the other?

Is the pool there heated, or at least a spa - as we will be going in a few weeks.


----------



## hcarman (Dec 5, 2012)

Also, anyone stayed at Player's Club recently?  The reviews are very mixed - some loved it and some did not.  But, I guess that is typical of many places...


----------



## cpnuser (Dec 5, 2012)

*Island Links*

I just returned from the clubhouse at Island Links.  I asked what the difference was between Island Links & Island Links-Coral Resorts.  The lady said both resorts are owned by Coral Resorts. From what I understand, the only difference was that the older buildings were  RCI affliated.  When the newer buildings were built , those buildings were given a different RCI code #.  All the buildings are located at the same location(outside the gate of Port Royal Plantation).  If you come to Island Links, just avoid the timeshare presentation, if you are asked.  If you go for the free gift, just make sure your answer to buy is "NO", accept the free gift & leave.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 5, 2012)

I think the difference is DRI has a bunch of Island Links units.  They are refurbished on a different schedule than the rest of the resort.  Island Links by Coral Resorts are the non DRI units.  Both parts are managed by Coral Resorts.


----------



## hcarman (Dec 6, 2012)

CPNUSER,

Thanks for the helpful information.  This resort is one of the resorts that has availability that is most suitable to our schedule.  We noticed there are both 2 and 3 bedroom units available - for the same exchange fee.  What type of unit are you staying in?  We really only need two bedrooms, but if the three bedroom is a lot more spacious - what the heck, we may go for that one - maybe invite some friends.  Sometimes the three bedroom units are not much bigger and in adding an extra bedroom they take away from other living space like living room, bathrooms, etc.  In that case, we would probably prefer the two bedroom.  Anyway, just wondering if you knew anything about the difference in layout of the the units, any difference in location, etc.

By the way, are the pools/spas heated?

Thanks again!


----------



## gnipgnop (Dec 11, 2012)

We stayed at Island Links by Coral Resorts and liked it very much.  However, we own at Waterside by Spinnaker and love it there.  Between the two I like Waterside the best.  The units have been refurbished and the location is excellent.  Island Links by Coral Resorts is located at the Northern end of the Island.  There are things to do in that area but, in my opinion, Waterside has the better location.  It is within walking distance to Cologny Plaza where there are many good restaurants, shops and a grocery market.  It is also closer to very popular attractions such as Sea Pines and Harbortown.  We find the units in Waterside very spacious and clean.  Where ever you decide to go I know you will love Hilton Head Island.


----------



## gnipgnop (Dec 11, 2012)

We stayed at Island Links by Coral Resorts and liked it very much.  However, we own at Waterside by Spinnaker and love it there.  Between the two I like Waterside the best.  The units have been refurbished and the location is excellent.  Island Links by Coral Resorts is located at the Northern end of the Island.  There are things to do in that area but, in my opinion, Waterside has the better location.  It is within walking distance to Cologny Plaza where there are many good restaurants, shops and a grocery market.  It is also closer to very popular attractions such as Sea Pines and Harbortown.  We find the units in Waterside very spacious and clean.  Where ever you decide to go I know you will love Hilton Head Island.


----------



## cpnuser (Jan 4, 2013)

*Island Links*

The 2 bed. & the 3 bed. units at IL are both nice sized units.  The room sizes are all the same, the only difference would be the one less bedroom.  There are different floorplans in some buildings.  Some 3 bed. units have 3 baths.  

The smaller pool right outside the club house is heated.  A few 
people were swimming in it when we were there last month. 

 All ready looking forward to going back.  Enjoy!

Owner's Club is another nice RCI timeshare(complete homes) off of Marshland Rd., behine Indigo Run Plantation.  Homes are roomy & gorgeous.  Availability is rare.


----------

